# New Angel



## fishy77 (May 18, 2012)

Well I just got a new baby marbled angelfish for Christmas  and am just wondering will my silver angel & marbled breed together??? I'm not positive it's a marbled tho cause it's scales are extra shiny unlike my silver one, but it's markings are definitely marbled not koi. Ok, thx!!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If one is male and the other is female...possibly. The hard part about Angels is telling which they are.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

They would have to pair up. They may if they are male and female, but they may also turn on each other, if one wants to pair and the other does not.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Any color Angels will pair up if interested and the correct sex ratio. It is unlikely with just two random fish that they will pair just because. It is a personality and gender thing.


----------

